

ZBackup - versatile deduplicating backup tool - ikm
http://zbackup.org/

======
vog
Nice tool, but I prefer to have the data already encrypted (on an encrypted
block device) instead of having to encrypt the data everytime the backup runs.

Here's an already usable proof of concept:

[http://vog.github.io/shasplit/](http://vog.github.io/shasplit/)

~~~
ikm
Encryption is optional - you don't have to enable it if you are covered
already.

~~~
vog
Cool! If that's the case, the following part of the website should be
corrected:

 _" While you can pipe any data into the program, the data should be
uncompressed and unencrypted -- otherwise no deduplication could be performed
on it."_

You _can_ use encrypted data, but only blockwise encrypted such as LUKS. Then,
deduplication of ZBackup still works.

Also, this part gives a misleading security advice:

 _" zbackup would compress and encrypt the data itself, so there's no need to
do that yourself."_

Encrypting your disk is still a good idea, especially on a laptop, in case
your computer is stolen. Also, a crypto block device has the advantage that
encryption happens on the fly, instead of delaying the backup because all
changes have to be encrypted afterwards. So the above is only advisable if you
store your data unencrypted and just want to encrypt it for backup purposes.

ZBackup seems to be a nice, mature tool. So I added it to Shasplit's the list
of related projects:
[http://vog.github.io/shasplit/#related](http://vog.github.io/shasplit/#related)

